# Kaiser my wolfdog (pic heavy)



## Lbbrc (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello all. He is 75% German Shepherd, from a working line, with straight back and 25% Iberian Wolf.

He is now a year and 6 months old. In the pictures he is maximum 1 year and 3 months old.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

wow, that's a cool lookin' dog!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Wow what a stunner ! How much wolf in that bad boy ?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't see any shepherd. But looks cool for sure


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

lalachka said:


> I don't see any shepherd. But looks cool for sure


Lala he said wolfdog not gsd mix  stop trolling hAha


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Lala he said wolfdog not gsd mix  stop trolling hAha


Did you read his post? He also answered your questions about percentage there.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Opps sorry im yhe one who failed to read hahha


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I love the face!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like a Czech Wolfdog to me.  Those guys are pretty cool looking.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Stunning! Love his eyes and expression.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Wow what a stunner ! How much wolf in that bad boy ?





lalachka said:


> I don't see any shepherd. But looks cool for sure


This. I see no GSD, I see a lot of wolf. and he looks great!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How big is he?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have seen a lot of 25% wolf/75% GSD, in fact the government experimented with what they called "Quarter wolves" many, many years ago. A group of civilians took them over when the govt. decided to end the program, and today they are called "Timber Shepherds." Your boy looks, as someone said, like the Czech wolfdogs, which have the look, but have been bred for a milder temperament. The quarter wolves look like a large GSD.

Susan


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

How is the temperament?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like a wolf to me; beautiful boy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Handsome devil. Did he eat the Chihuahua?


jelpy


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's a link for the Saarloos wolfdog, this is the one I was trying to think of. The website is not great, but it does give some history. Also, a Google search for images of the Saarloos will give you an idea of what they look like--a lot like your dog.

The Saarloos Wolfdog, a breed from the Netherlands

Susan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Iberian wolves - Where to see them


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I just thought of that one too, Susan. The Saarloos Wolfdog. Basically dogs that look more wolf than are wolf. That's what he reminded me of. He doesn't really look like he would phenotype much like most wolfdogs would.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the Iberian wolf seems to be more like a coyote in being able to live in close proximity to people . A little more adaptable .


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Here's a link for the Saarloos wolfdog, this is the one I was trying to think of. The website is not great, but it does give some history. Also, a Google search for images of the Saarloos will give you an idea of what they look like--a lot like your dog.
> 
> The Saarloos Wolfdog, a breed from the Netherlands
> 
> Susan


The Saarlooswolfhond is going to be crossed with a Swiss White Shepherd to help expand the gene pool. (of the Saarloos, not the SWS)
Newsletter June 30, 2014


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Colie CVT said:


> I just thought of that one too, Susan. The Saarloos Wolfdog. Basically dogs that look more wolf than are wolf. That's what he reminded me of. He doesn't really look like he would phenotype much like most wolfdogs would.


Years ago when I was on a wolfdog forum, there were a couple members with Saarloos wolfdogs. They told us that at first their breeders bred for the look, nailed it down, then went for an easier, more mellow temperament. Apparently the Saarloos really has more of a dog temperament. They are beautiful, I must admit.

It will be interesting to see what the infusion of white shepherd does for them.

Susan


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Intense is an understatement.
What a stunner!!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Gorgeous woofer.


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

I see the GSD and the Wolf in him.

Here's my Kaiser about three weeks ago. Black GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous and very wild looking.


----------

